

Datacenter in a container - lucb1e
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2009/12/07/ibm_data_center_containers/

======
lucb1e
"Luc, a packet has arrived for you!"

"What is it?"

"Your datacenter"

Talking about a special delivery :D

